# My girlfriend let me down on my birthday



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if I have the right to be a little upset over something that happened yesterday.

Me and my girlfriend have been together for 5 months now. Her birthday was March 30, and mine was June 8.

For her birthday, I spent the whole day with her, starting off with her favorite place for breakfast, I took her to get a massage, we went mini golfing, we had sex multiple times throughout the day. I made the whole damn day about her. And I gave her two presents. One was a necklace that had a symbol that is very special to her and she wears it all the time. She loved that day and talks about it all the time. I spent over 1 1/2 months planning her birthday. I ordered her necklace off the internet so that it would arrive early, to make 100% sure that I would get it on time. Everything worked out perfect. And we had discussed all the things we were going to do on her birthday prior to it, to make sure she approved of everything. It was talked about and planned well in advance.

Now for my birthday. She basically came over, and said, OK it's your birthday what do you want to do? It seemed like she had not planned anything out, she had no ideas, and she kept saying, well we can do whatever you want. 

She had a couple of last second ideas that we could do, but I was pretty insulted how little time and effort she had put into planning this day out for me. For a present she gave me a picture/collage of a bunch of pictures of us. And said my other present, I won't get until later because it still hasn't arrived yet (she ordered it). I got pissed off because I thought she could have ordered it sooner, to make sure it would arrive before my birthday.

I was totally disappointed in the whole day. It seemed like she had put no effort into making the day special for me. And she tried to fix it at the end of the night by giving me oral sex and letting me had regular sex in any position I wanted. But I was no longer in the mood for sex and I told her I just wanted to sleep. 

When I asked her why she didn't put more effort into planning my day out, her answer was that she was "nervous" about making everything perfect and didn't know what to do because she had never planned out a day like this for anyone before. BUT she had plenty of time to plan things out, as we have been together for 5 months. 

What do you all think?


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow.  I've been with my husband for more than 20 years and he's never done that much for my birthday.

No one knows your relationship like you do, so it's hard to tell.  I think you have a right to be a little disappointed.  Do you think you went a little overboard on her birthday and scared her some?  Five months, to me, isn't long.  Most fair and stable relationships have a tendency to even out over time.  You told her you were disappointed; now let it go.  See what happens next holiday/big event.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 9, 2011)

Yea bro, 5 months isn't long AT ALL - she was "nervous"?  Not sure what that would even mean coming out of her mouth.  Sounds like you wanted to make a good impression on her since it was the 1st b-day with her....BUT you over did it in my opinion - sounds like you dropped some loot on her - Again, it's only been 5 months.

BUT that was REAL lame on her part saying "Well, what do you want to do"?  Did she even act like she was excited to see you...by the sounds of it no....especially if you weren't even in the mood to bang.

Seems shady a bit......just sayin


----------



## minimal (Jun 9, 2011)

Funny thing about women is that the nicer you are to them.. the worse they will be in return.  Best sure way to fuck yourself is to become a white knight.  Shit only works in movies.  

Not saying you should be a dick, but don't be a white knight thinking it's gonna get you anywhere.


----------



## .Winner (Jun 9, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if I have the right to be a little upset over something that happened yesterday.
> 
> ...


 
Seems to be playing the cards right to take advantage of your gullibility.
I say end it and find another girl who isn't materialistic, which is tough to do.
May want to lower your expectations a bit and not look for special treatment.
And be sure your girl understand that as well so you're both on the same page.


----------



## steem (Jun 9, 2011)

Dude - you are wrong! WRONG! WRONG! Remember - you are the MAN and you have to plan everything all the time! 
Of course she doesn't know how to do it!!! Don't wory she'll give you a present or some other thing! She's a girl after all and you are the leader - at least I hope so, cuz right now you sound like a pussy who's not happy with the toy that he got for his BD. You need to learn a lot about relationships!

And when you planned her's you did a good job you would do even better if all that would be a surprise for her.. and for yourself you have to plan it too! Remember she's not responsible for your happiness! 

Read this book : "The way of superior man" - David Deida

And last thing, do not show her that you are pissed... this will kill the relationship and she'll run away. She wants to see a real man in you not a pussy, because she has one already.

Good luck.


----------



## steem (Jun 9, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> BUT that was REAL lame on her part saying "Well, what do you want to do"? Did she even act like she was excited to see you...by the sounds of it no....especially if you weren't even in the mood to bang.
> 
> Seems shady a bit......just sayin


 
That was not weird from her part! Woman are not made to make decisions, you should have planned everything it's YOUR birthday! What about your friends?? Why you're nnot going out with them and having a blast? She should not be the main part of your b-day.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 9, 2011)

I hate to take the chicks side, but it has only been 5 months and you went over the top (though it was very well thought out and generous) for her birthday.  

There's nothing wrong with going over the top when celebrating something or someone, but it sounds like you have a chick who doesn't share this same desire.


----------



## Justinbro (Jun 9, 2011)

I learned a long time ago that women have no reasoning or accountability so I live be the principle out with the old in with the new.


----------



## MDR (Jun 9, 2011)

It was very nice of you to be so attentive and thoughful on her birthday.  Try to give her the benefit of the doubt and let her know you overreacted.  Chances are, she really was unsure about how to plan out things.  Course, I'm probably biased because I tend to put these things off myself, and I know I care a great deal about my wife.  She puts me to shame when it comes to planning birthdays and such.  In any case, the resentment is never worth the effort, and can be poisonous to the relationship.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 9, 2011)

steem said:


> Dude - you are wrong! WRONG! WRONG! Remember - you are the MAN and you have to plan everything all the time!
> Of course she doesn't know how to do it!!! Don't wory she'll give you a present or some other thing! She's a girl after all and you are the leader - at least I hope so, cuz right now you sound like a pussy who's not happy with the toy that he got for his BD. You need to learn a lot about relationships!
> 
> And when you planned her's you did a good job you would do even better if all that would be a surprise for her.. and for yourself you have to plan it too! Remember she's not responsible for your happiness!
> ...


 

If ANYONE needs women advice, we all know who to go to.....pfft!


----------



## minimal (Jun 9, 2011)

Justinbro said:


> I learned a long time ago that women have no reasoning or accountability so I live be the principle out with the old in with the new.


----------



## independent (Jun 9, 2011)

She let you have sex in any position you wanted? Really? Isnt that just a prerequisite in a relationship?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 9, 2011)

My girl's been planning my B-day for 2 months so I'm on the other end of this discussion. I went all out for her BD too. She really likes birthday's so it was important that I showed some planning skills to make it special.

To me, that seems pretty shitty chronic.


----------



## M4A3 (Jun 9, 2011)

You're not on Clomid right now are you? You seem pretty emotional about this? LOL.

You went overboard for her birthday man. You did it because you wanted to show her how much you care. 

You're butt hurt because she didn't make the same effort, and therefore, you think she doesn't care as much as you do.

So the fuck what. One person in the relationship always likes the other person more than the other. This time, it's you who is more sprung. Get over it.

This is why I never date a woman more than a few months, and why I generally don't put any feelings or emotions into them when I do. 

Good luck.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 9, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> My girl's been planning my B-day for 2 months so I'm on the other end of this discussion. I went all out for her BD too. She really likes birthday's so it was important that I showed some planning skills to make it special.
> 
> To me, that seems pretty shitty chronic.


 

You stick the stems and seeds clearly - $20 and 8er you get - pfft!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2011)

did she ASK you to make such a big deal about her birthday? maybe she would have been satisfied with you just being casual about it and asking if she had anything special she would want to do that day. you went overboard. it had only been 5 months and gifts should not be given with expectations. 

you sound like a whiny bitch to be honest. you had a woman come over and offer to spend the day doing what you wanted... she might have been scared to pick something you wouldn't enjoy so she asked you what YOU wanted to do then PLUS she was agreeable to sex any way you wanted it. a lot of guys don't get that for their birthday, a lot don't even have a woman to share it with. 

you need to learn some gratitude and realize gifts are about giving not what you're going to get in return. you really sound like a spoiled ungrateful kid. i'm trying to be honest with you not mean but that's the impression i got.

next year give her a hint what you'd like. it's ok to say i'd really like you to make me this cake i like or a special dinner... some women find it effeminate if a man wants to be treated TOO much like a princess on his birthday.


----------



## newkid (Jun 9, 2011)

some girls dont like planning stuff, its usually the man who decides what to do and stuff like that, i used to get mad at my girl for never having any ideas about what to do so i just gave up asking.. it seems like you did way too much for her for her bday since you only went out 5 months, i dont think you can expect her to do that much in return bro.. if you want someone who will seems like you may have to find someone else or just forget about it


----------



## Evil Eagle (Jun 9, 2011)

I find it easier to just accept that you will never get the same amount of anything you do in return from women. 

Bitches ain't shit but hoes and tricks. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## maniclion (Jun 9, 2011)

What did you want?  A girls day out, start at the gay spa with a fruit salad, then a mani-pedi, followed by microderm abrasion, then get your hair styled and go out on the town like a proud merry.

You sound like you spend so much time smothering your gal and probably cooing at her feet that she has no clue what you are interested in other than her, what else was she to do in that situation. she thought just her presence would be present enough since that's all you show interest in around her....people aren't mind readers...


----------



## Evil Eagle (Jun 9, 2011)

Somebody needs a midol and a daqueri. Suck it up, rail that bitch till she bleeds then go to sleep. Thats all a man needs anyway besides lots and lots of gear.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 9, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> I hate to take the chicks side, but it has only been 5 months and you went over the top (though it was very well thought out and generous) for her birthday.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with going over the top when celebrating something or someone, but it sounds like you have a chick who doesn't share this same desire.



This, right here.  It's a birthday.  It's not a 50 year anniversary.  You went over the top for Christmas and five years of dating.  You have no reason to be disappointed.  She has every reason to be nervous and is probably wondering if she should bug out and hide in the Yukon Territory for a while until you find someone else.  I'm married for nearly 18 years now and I don't put that kind of planning into her birthday, anniversary AND Christmas combined.  

If you tell her you're disappointed by the lack of planning on her part she's probably going to think you're either a psychopath or a high maintenance bitch.  

No offense, dude, but you need to put things in proper perspective.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 9, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Me and my girlfriend have been together for 5 months now.
> *
> *
> *
> ...




So you expected her to start planning a birthday celebration for you on the day you MET?!?!?  I think you're just a weeeeee bit overboard on this.


----------



## .Winner (Jun 9, 2011)

newkid said:


> some girls dont like planning stuff, its usually the man who decides what to do and stuff like that, i used to get mad at my girl for never having any ideas about what to do so i just gave up asking..


 
Women certainly plan the weddings, if not the girl, then the wedding planner whose 9 times of out 10 a female.
Many of them plan honeymoons as well, not to mention how many children that want, and how to divvy up the income.
Only thing they don't really plan is Anniverseries and Valentines Day.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 9, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if I have the right to be a little upset over something that happened yesterday.
> 
> ...




Seems like you gave her a special birthday because it came out of your heart and you wanted to show her how special you feel about her. It also seems you expected the same attention back, but this world just does not function that way. All she is giving you is excuses, if she was not selfish and cared about you and wanted truly wanted to give you a surprise she would had made your bday extra especial.

Don't expect the same in return is the name of the game, if you give is because its in you to do this. In my opinion , just let it go. its no big deal. As long as she is a good girlfriend she is good to go.


----------



## independent (Jun 9, 2011)

maniclion said:


> What did you want?  A girls day out, start at the gay spa with a fruit salad, then a mani-pedi, followed by microderm abrasion, then get your hair styled and go out on the town like a proud merry.
> .



That actually sounds quite nice.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 9, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...not-give-fuck-about-birthdays-besides-me.html


----------



## Hench (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry, but this is ghey. 

She has basically made you her bitch, either accept it or do something about it. 

A few days of not paying attention and acting superior would be a good start.


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 9, 2011)

bro - i hate to say this, but this is totally your fault. you put WAY too much effort into her b-day WAY too soon.

see, some people are really thoughtful and kinda live to make others happy, blah, blah, blah. you seem like one of those people. i'm not saying that's a bad thing at all. it's actually kinda admirable, but it's NOT everybody. it's not me and it's apparently not her.

at the same time, the fact she doesn't have the ability (be it genetics, by choice or as a result of things from her past) to give of herself in that way, doesn't make her a bad person. i have the same problem. my girl makes a HUGE deal over me for every occasion. i just can't do it. it's not that i don't want to, i just don't have the original ideas and burning desire to shock and awe.

lastly, i've read alot of your threads and i know you are/have been on a bunch of gear recently. i know you've had some emotional sides from some of them. i'm not trying to call you out, bro, so don't take it wrong, but maybe you're overexaggerating. MAYBE it's not that big of a deal. just MAYBE, if you care about her, you need to make up some reason you were in a bad mood and appologize to her. otherwise, she will have even more pressure on her now to compete with the amount of attention you show her in these situations and if it's not in her, it may very well end the relationship.

just sayin. . .


----------



## yerg (Jun 9, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> My girl's been planning my B-day for 2 months so I'm on the other end of this discussion. I went all out for her BD too. She really likes birthday's so it was important that I showed some planning skills to make it special.
> 
> To me, that seems pretty shitty chronic.


 
See, birthdays are definetally more important to some than others.....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 9, 2011)

She's only known you for 5 months, so she may not have been sure what you would want.  Birthdays aren't as big of a deal for most people.  A dinner and some oral would have been plenty, frankly.  It sounds like you went way above and beyond the call of duty, so you can't really judge her based on what you did. Maybe she was just busy with her other boyfriend and it snuck up on her.  At least you have something to make her feel guilty about next time you want a bj.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 9, 2011)

I feel you bro. I always want to treat my womens like princesses too...
Or at least I used to.

You can't put that much effort into them.

Sorry, it's the whole truth.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 9, 2011)

Yep, the moment they see you trying to make them happy they assume you're desperate and the desire to be with you quickly diminishes. 
Treat them like you don't give a fuck if you loose them and they will make a bigger effort to make you happy.

It goes against my nature to treat somebody I care about like this but women in general are fckn strange.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 9, 2011)

Amazon.com: Nice Guys Don't Get Laid (9780963582607): Marcus P. Jr. Meleton: Books

A lot of truth in this book.  Dude needs to pick up a copy.  At least he's getting some tailpipe though, so there is hope.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 9, 2011)

.Winner said:


> Only thing they don't really plan is Anniverseries and Valentines Day.


 
Yeah they leave those as tests to see if we'll screw those up so they can get pissed.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 9, 2011)

I forgot to mention I'm taking Test and Tren right now.

And yes she did want me to make a big deal out of her birthday. Because she said nobody ever did it for her.

I guess she just doesn't have it in her to do these types of things for me. Oh well, the fucking is good.

Might as well just keep her around for sex.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jun 9, 2011)

Things have a way of working out.  Now you got something to hold over her.  It will at least be good for a bj.


----------



## SFW (Jun 9, 2011)

^ mmhmm. Just act disappointed and withdrawn for a little while. If she cares, she'll try and make it up. 

Maybe shes just broke and couldnt really afford a big lavish bash for you.

Chronic sounds like a real primadonna if you ask me.


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 9, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> *I forgot to mention I'm taking Test and Tren right now.*
> 
> And yes she did want me to make a big deal out of her birthday. Because she said nobody ever did it for her.
> 
> ...


 

BINGO. . . chill out dawg. that shit has you all bent. just relax and enjoy your woman. i'm hammered on tren right now too. i can't imagine being in the early stages of a relationship, dealing with all that bullshit while my hormones were taking such a beating. my life is pretty stable and stress free right now, but being on the tren makes it a miracle everyday that i don't kill someone.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 9, 2011)

WTF just happened here. Dude, you are not martin luther king jr., and you aren't george washington. your birthday don't mean shit. its not a national holiday. get your blow job, fuck her crazy and don't care that you are yet a year further in time away from the moment you were whelped.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah its not 5 de mayo!!!!


----------



## maniclion (Jun 9, 2011)

Every woman is different, you guys saying women are this or women are that, might be talking about about one or a handful of women you probably failed miserably with in a relationship.  It takes a balance of being a gentleman and being an independent he-man with slight misogynistic tendencies.  Try being a total dick and you might get a one night stand here and there


----------



## KelJu (Jun 9, 2011)

Dude, true gifts come from the heart with no other expectation than to make someone else happy. If you expect it in return, it ceases to be a gift and is transmuted into a form of emotional currency making the girl into a  figurative whore.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 9, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Dude, true gifts come from the heart with no other expectation than to make someone else happy. If you expect it in return, it ceases to be a gift and is transmuted into a form of emotional currency making the girl into a  figurative whore.



I thought you liked whores?


----------



## maniclion (Jun 9, 2011)

If my math is right chronic started planning her bday after 2-3 weeks of dating and gave her a ten year anniversary day after only a couple of months...  That's fucking mental dude...

Are you gonna propose to her next month or something maybe take her to Paris and have doves write out Will U Marry Me on the Eiffel Tower and then shit Please!!! on the ground below?

I think she's nervous you are moving too fast


----------



## KelJu (Jun 9, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> I thought you liked whores?



And that is why I give them gifts. I don't know why they like 400 kisses.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 9, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> I thought you liked whores?



Real whores not figurative


----------



## Chubby (Jun 9, 2011)

True love is giving yourself completely to her without expecting anything in return.  Just saying.


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 9, 2011)

what do I think?  depends how you feel about her... do you love her enough that youll still be with her knowing that she may not feel the same way about you? if she did, she surely would have one-upped your gift to her, let alone being too "nervous" to do anything at all. thats a ridiculous excuse, i felt mad and WTF for you while reading it, what a fucking loser she is. what do I think? unless shes a 10, or a 7+and a sex slave 20 days a month, DOWNGRADE her position in your live and treat her like WHATEVER.  if she catches on, and she really wants you, she'll make things right.
you went all out for the girl x10 and she totally bummed out on you for your bday come on.


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 9, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> True love is giving yourself completely to her without expecting anything in return.  Just saying.


sure dont  EXPECT anything, but when she actually puts NOTHING into it, she should be kicked to the curb. its ridiculous that youre saying basically he should love a girl so much as to give his life to her, even if she gives nothing in return.
this must be why that black guy slick rick always advised treat her like a prostitute'


----------



## Chubby (Jun 9, 2011)

Sometimes you get more and sometimes you get less. It is not going to be exactly fifty fifty always. This time you got less. But I think you should let it go and take it like a gentleman.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 9, 2011)

Fucking kelju, fucking retarded but always spot on.

Dude I think it might have something to do with the way she was brought up. If they didn't make a big deal of b-days on her family then she won't know how to spoil you.  Give her time if you dig her, mold her and teach her. Especially if you plan on keeping her.


But I have learned that the person who cares less in a relationship holds all of the power.  

Make sure that is not the case here.


----------



## fufu (Jun 10, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Dude, true gifts come from the heart with no other expectation than to make someone else happy. If you expect it in return, it ceases to be a gift and is transmuted into a form of emotional currency making the girl into a  figurative whore.



Well put!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 10, 2011)

Pics of girlfriend?


----------



## Glycomann (Jun 10, 2011)

Just bust in the bathroom and take a dump when she's in the shower and call it even.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 10, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> I forgot to mention I'm taking Test and Tren right now.
> 
> And yes she did want me to make a big deal out of her birthday. Because she said nobody ever did it for her.
> 
> ...



Welcome to my world.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 10, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Just bust in the bathroom and take a dump when she's in the shower and call it even.



Fucking ROFL


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

My wife did that to me our first year of marriage; I told my wife I wanted to have a threesome with my cousin's wife and her. She refused, but I was serious-sort of. After that, she always had an idea afterwards. I always get a video game, dinner and something special. I'm big on DaVinci and Rodan, so one year she took me to the Philly museum and Atlantic City for a night of insane sex and gambling. 
She's great and thoughtful...still I'd like the threesome with Donna...buuuuuut I dont think it's happening...


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jun 11, 2011)

Id love a threesome with Donna


----------



## Built (Jun 11, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> She let you have sex in any position you wanted? Really? Isnt that just a prerequisite in a relationship?


Regarding "whatever fuckies you want", I agree with bigmoe here. I'd leave a guy who wouldn't do what I want in the sack; why should it be any different for men?



SFW said:


> ^ mmhmm. Just act disappointed and withdrawn for a little while. If she cares, she'll try and make it up.


 Riiiight.  Give her a load of passive-aggressive bullshit. That's always manly. <rolls eyes> 
(SFW, I know you weren't being serious; I'm just playing.  )



Little Wing said:


> did she ASK you to make such a big deal about her birthday? maybe she would have been satisfied with you just being casual about it and asking if she had anything special she would want to do that day. you went overboard. it had only been 5 months and *gifts should not be given with expectations. *
> 
> you sound like a whiny bitch to be honest. you had a woman come over and offer to spend the day doing what you wanted... *she might have been scared to pick something you wouldn't enjoy* so she asked you what YOU wanted to do then PLUS she was agreeable to sex any way you wanted it. a lot of guys don't get that for their birthday, a lot don't even have a woman to share it with.
> 
> ...



Bingo, on all counts. You didn't give her anything; you expected something in return for it.  If it comes with strings, it isn't really a gift. You didn't do something nice for her - you did it for yourself, like making an investment. You're bitter because it didn't pay off the way you had intended. 

If I ever had a new boyfriend do all this for me after five months, quite honestly it would kinda freak me out a bit. 

Plus, I NEVER know what to get a man for his birthday. I ask hubby and his answers are things like "well, I'd like a Mazda..." but never anything within reach that I think he'd really appreciate. Comparatively, women are easy. Buy us a massage and a pedicure, take us out for dinner, hell, MAKE dinner and we're usually delighted! I don't expect the sun and the moon for my birthday - I'm happy with dinner and a movie, followed by drugs and rough sex. Or we can start with the drugs, I try to be flexible that way. 

But back to the menfolk - how about you bros help out teh wimmins here. Other than threesomes (which are, for the most part, best left to theworld of fantasy) and sexual favours (which really ought to be a given), what would you like your girlfriend or wife to get you or do for your birthday?


----------



## MDR (Jun 11, 2011)

But back to the menfolk - how about you bros help out teh wimmins here. Other than threesomes (which are, for the most part, best left to theworld of fantasy) and sexual favours (which really ought to be a given), what would you like your girlfriend or wife to get you or do for your birthday?[/QUOTE]

I'll be 45 in a few months, so I'd love it if she just forgot about the whole thing.  Besides, she bought me a big-screen TV christmas before last, and I've been playing catch-up ever since.


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 11, 2011)

Built said:


> But back to the menfolk - how about you bros help out teh wimmins here. Other than threesomes (which are, for the most part, best left to theworld of fantasy) and sexual favours (which really ought to be a given), what would you like your girlfriend or wife to get you or do for your birthday?



So foursome is out of the question then?

But seriously, just freaking ask.  You're a girlfriend, not a goddamn mindreader.  I wouldn't expect you to know what I wanted any more than you should expect me to know unless it was explicitly mentioned.


----------



## Built (Jun 12, 2011)

danzik17 said:


> So foursome is out of the question then?
> 
> *But seriously, just freaking ask.  You're a girlfriend, not a goddamn mindreader.*  I wouldn't expect you to know what I wanted any more than you should expect me to know unless it was explicitly mentioned.


I could kiss you, really, but as I mentioned, this is what I deal with: 



			
				Built said:
			
		

> I ask hubby and his answers are things like "well, I'd like a Mazda..." but never anything within reach that I think he'd really appreciate.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 12, 2011)

I still want the threesome with Donna.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm easy.  Something motorcycle or gun related.  Preferably something useful.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 12, 2011)

I read one of the pro bodybuilder saying that bodybuilding is a selfish sport. I guess it also make people selfish.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 12, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> I read one of the pro bodybuilder saying that bodybuilding is a selfish sport. I guess it also make people selfish.



...and your point is???


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 13, 2011)

I moved on, and she made it up to me. I can tell the Tren is fucking with my head.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 13, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> I moved on, and she made it up to me. I can tell the Tren is fucking with my head.



She made it up to you by staying with you even though you are fucking looney toons?


----------



## cg89 (Jun 13, 2011)

gett over it..i got dumped by "ms teen MY STATE" 5 days before my bday when i was 19 yeah shit hurts i got over it


----------



## robbiek426 (Jun 13, 2011)

Get some adex bro, its only going to get less and less exciting the longer you are with her. 1 day a year isnt important. I mean really, my lady doesnt do anything special for me, I specifically ask her not to. One little bump in the road shouldnt be something to worry about. She remembered and in a way by letting YOU choose what you wanted to do it was all about you. Worst case scenario, if it was that bad of a let down PIIHB! That should be payment enough for just about any fuck up!

Rob


----------



## oufinny (Jun 14, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> She made it up to you by staying with you even though you are fucking looney toons?


----------



## Savage` (Jun 14, 2011)

Geezz, this thread is still going??


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 14, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> She made it up to you by staying with you even though you are fucking looney toons?



Yeah. Even though I am a fucking Tren monster that snaps at the slightest drop of a pin right now, she is willing to do whatever it takes to make things work. She's still a dumb bitch though.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 14, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Yeah. Even though I am a fucking Tren monster that snaps at the slightest drop of a pin right now, she is willing to do whatever it takes to make things work. *She's still a dumb bitch though*.


I see...so you don't love her. I don't think she is a dumb bitch, I think you are an immature man.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Jun 14, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> bro - i hate to say this, but this is totally your fault. you put WAY too much effort into her b-day WAY too soon.
> 
> see, some people are really thoughtful and kinda live to make others happy, blah, blah, blah. you seem like one of those people. i'm not saying that's a bad thing at all. it's actually kinda admirable, but it's NOT everybody. it's not me and it's apparently not her.
> 
> ...


 

i soooooo agree !  good post !


----------



## CG (Jun 14, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Yeah. Even though I am a fucking Tren monster that snaps at the slightest drop of a pin right now, she is willing to do whatever it takes to make things work. She's still a dumb bitch though.



There's that tren talking!!

Smoke a  and hit her up for some AP. 

You'll be happy as a clam my friend, even with your tren rage

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## oufinny (Jun 14, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Yeah. Even though I am a fucking Tren monster that snaps at the slightest drop of a pin right now, she is willing to do whatever it takes to make things work. She's still a dumb bitch though.



WTF?  If she is a dumb bitch why are you with her?  My GF pisses me off from time to time but I don't believe I have ever referred to her like that.  My ex on the other hand, she really was a dumb bitch and will tell her that though she knows her crazy ass earned that title.


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 15, 2011)

She sounds like a selfish bitch. Just like all of them. Skanks!

Fuck em all!

The funny thing is that if you did the same to her she would've complained 10 times worse.


----------



## twstdn8v (Jun 15, 2011)

You are a pussy. I bet you wig out when she eyeballs some guy at the fn mall. But you wait til you get to the car so you don't make a scene. Try bein a fn man we dont give a shit about holidays or apecial occasions. Wreck that bitch and show her who's boss then take your balls and duct tape them bitches back on. Continue poundin every suitable hole on the whore in question till dominance is established.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 15, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> I see...so you don't love her. I don't think she is a dumb bitch, I think you are an immature man.



I mean that in the sense that all woman are dumb bitches. I still love her with all my heart. 

I just think that men are the dominant sex and woman think that they are smarter because they know how to talk about their problems.

I'm over it, and now back to getting head on a regular basis. She still won't let me put it in her bum yet though.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Jun 15, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> She still won't let me put it in her bum yet though.


 

get her drunk and when your pounding it from the back slip your thumb in her ass for a bit..see how she responds to that ..baby steps my friend..maybe she will like it and then let you ram it in her ass.


----------

